# SRAM Clothing



## dougmcdoug (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey There
Does anyone out there know where I can get some SRAM clothing online. I'm after a jersey and shorts that they used to have listed on their website.


----------



## Ska (Jan 12, 2004)

The only thing I've ever found. I'm with you, I'd sport the gear.

http://www.agu.com/en/?pag=17&lijn=66&lang=en

http://www.agu.com/en/?pag=17&lijn=67


----------

